# Heavy metal A [Out of duty]



## heeftmeer (May 1, 2012)

The last months every time I drove by I had to look if there was an oportunity to climb in and yes last saturday it was our lucky day. They are dismantaling the place but This part they did not started yet. Its a blast furnice and miles of steel ready to explore. We did the first 300 meters. Lot of sirenes and flashing lights. The current was still on. Scary it was in those dark holes.

1



From out of space by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



Heavy Metal by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



The melting pot in the blast furnice by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



Number 7 in The blast furnice by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



The lunchbreak - The blast furniture by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Waiting for the call [its over] by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

7



DEMAG was here by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

8



Over the bridge - The blast furnice by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

9



At the end the this line by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

10



Melting pot by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

11



Huge machinery by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

12



At the lost blast furnice by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

13



Metal mixer 36/6 by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

14



Metal mixers waiting for a new destiny by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 1, 2012)

Amazing shots! Love the phone pic


----------



## Catmandoo (May 1, 2012)

Whoa!!! Top pics!


----------



## lilli (May 1, 2012)

wow!

(I only wanted to say wow, but I need to type more)


----------



## KingRat (May 1, 2012)

OMFGG! Stunning, utterly stunning.


----------



## daimo_45 (May 1, 2012)

Cool place and great editing!!!


----------



## urbanisle (May 1, 2012)

very nice, great explore !


----------



## skeleton key (May 2, 2012)

On the money = ) Great stuff


----------



## night crawler (May 2, 2012)

Top notch that great report.


----------



## tank2020 (May 2, 2012)

I'm going to say that is an amazing explore and cracking set of pics, even though you didn't respond to my PM ; )


----------



## TeeJF (May 2, 2012)

Another set of cracking pictures mate! Great stuff!!!


----------



## heeftmeer (May 2, 2012)

15



Thunderbirds 9 Metal Mixers by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

16



Forgotten and of no use anymore by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Munchh (May 2, 2012)

Amazing. We are blessed with photographers of high quality on here Heeftmeer, you included. Thanks again.


----------



## heeftmeer (May 2, 2012)

Munchh said:


> Amazing. We are blessed with photographers of high quality on here Heeftmeer, you included. Thanks again.


And thats a great complement. Thanks


----------



## Breesey (May 2, 2012)

incredible. The scale is epic, must have been so much fun.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2012)

What a place !brilliant photos,thanks for sharing.


----------

